# Hawaii Fix Needed



## Kauai Kid (Jun 26, 2009)

Really missing Hawaii lately. 

Watched South Pacific yesterday and it helped but not enough.

Anyone got suggestions for a good Hawaii movie?

How about some of TUGs good photographers posting some pictures to help me.

Mahalo nui loa,

Sterling


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

We'll be getting our Hawaii fix this Tuesday till July 10! 

I'll try and post some pictures here on TUG while we there.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know how "good" you consider it, but how about:

Hawaii

Or, for a more complete list.

Below is a comprehensive list of the many films shot and/or set in the Hawaiian Islands:

The White Flower – 1923 
Bird of Paradise - 1932 
From Here to Eternity – 1953 
The Enemy Below – 1957 
The Old Man and the Sea – 1958 
South Pacific - 1958 
Wackiest Ship in the Army – 1960 
Blue Hawaii – 1961 
Gidget Goes Hawaiian – 1961 
Girls, Girls, Girls! -1962 
Ride the Wild Surf – 1964 
In Harm’s Way - 1965 
Hawaii – 1966 
Paradise Hawaiian Style – 1966 
Tora! Tora! Tora! 1970 
The Hawaiians – 1970 
Man With The Golden Gun – 1974 
Islands in the Stream – 1977 
Raiders of the Lost Ark – 1981 
Uncommon Valor – 1983 
Black Widow – 1985 
Karate Kid, Part 2 – 1986 
North Shore – 1987 
Throw Momma From the Train – 1987 
Lord of the Flies – 1990 
Honeymoon in Vegas - 1992 
Jurassic Park – 1993 
Waterworld – 1995 
Outbreak – 1995 
Picture Bride – 1995 
The Lost World – Jurassic Park II – 1997 
George of the Jungle – 1997 
6 Days, 7 Nights - 1997 
Beyond Paradise – 1998 
Molokai: The Story of Father Damien – 1999 
Johnny Tsunami - 1999 
Pearl Harbor – 2001 
Planet of the Apes – 2001 
50 First Dates – 2003 
The Ride – 2003 
The Big Bounce - 2004 
Pipeline - 2006


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 26, 2009)

We leave for Maui in 36 hrs -- want to jump in the suitcase?   Don't know how to post pictures unfortunately and DH takes over 200 of them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sterling, there are some great bargain rentals at the various exchange companies' websites, sans RCI, which is poison to me.   

I couldn't believe what I was seeing today, and last night, I saw some great weeks with RCI Points, like Point at Poipu for 7/12.  Total cost to me would be $90 + $164 exchange fees for that full weeks.  It has been very tempting.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow Luanne, that is an impressive list!


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Wow Luanne, that is an impressive list!



Google is my friend.


----------



## Hoc (Jun 26, 2009)

I would second Hawaii as a great movie.

And, if you're missing the food, I have a really good (homemade) recipe for Hawaiian-style banana bread, and I recently developed (and think I perfected) a recipe for coconut-macadamia nut bread.


----------



## Conan (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.reyns.com/SC101_Services/SC101_Shopper/showItem.php?menuId=7&itemNum=1541


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 26, 2009)

Hoc said:


> I would second Hawaii as a great movie.
> 
> And, if you're missing the food, I have a really good (homemade) recipe for Hawaiian-style banana bread, and I recently developed (and think I perfected) a recipe for coconut-macadamia nut bread.



Please post it for all us Hawaii Tuggers.

Got a good Poi recipe??

My recipe for Hawaiian Ice Cream is taking a gallon of top quality vanilla ice cream, warm it up to dairy queen consistency, fold in Macadamia nuts, re-freeze
 and then serve with guava Jelly or syrup on top.  Warning:  You will not loose weight but you won't care.


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 26, 2009)

ricoba said:


> We'll be getting our Hawaii fix this Tuesday till July 10!
> 
> I'll try and post some pictures here on TUG while we there.



Many thanks Rick!!

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 26, 2009)

If I can see Hawaii it is a good picture.

Johnny Tsunami sounds like a blast.

Anyone know of Juanita Hall (Blood Mary) was Hawaiian or Tonkinese?  She sure doesn't look Hispanic.

Amazing, with all the high tech photography nothing I've ever seen even comes close to what the Human eye sees, and the body feels, with breezes, salt spray, ocean smell.  Oh my I miss her.  My second love.

Sterling





Luanne said:


> I don't know how "good" you consider it, but how about:
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> ...


----------



## Luanne (Jun 26, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Got a good Poi recipe??



Is there such a thing? :hysterical: 

Couldn't you just buy a jar of paste and eat that?


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 26, 2009)

*Poooi...*



Kauai Kid said:


> Please post it for all us Hawaii Tuggers.
> Got a good Poi recipe??
> Sterling



I thought that "Poi" was the sound you made when you tasted it for the first time.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's a link on how to make poi.

I would think the biggest challenge would be getting a taro root.  

I know we shop in Asian stores since my wife is Filipina, but I don't remember seeing it or us buying taro.  Of course I don't think we have looked for it either.


----------



## Hoc (Jun 26, 2009)

KauaiMark said:


> I thought that "Poi" was the sound you made when you tasted it for the first time.



Hey, there are those of us who actually like Poi.  It was one of the few things I could eat at luaus when I was a kid.  Also not bad for breakfast with milk and sugar.

Some folks put their Kalua Pig in it and eat it for dinner, but I never really liked Kalua Pig.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 26, 2009)

hoc:  Want to share those recipes??


----------



## mas (Jun 26, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I don't know how "good" you consider it, but how about:
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> ...



One of my favorites was Donavan's Reef -- not listed above.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 26, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Many thanks Rick!!
> 
> Sterling




Sterling...that's Mahalo nui loa...I am surprised at your use of English!!!


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 27, 2009)

ricoba said:


> We'll be getting our Hawaii fix this Tuesday till July 10!
> 
> I'll try and post some pictures here on TUG while we there.



You're beating me there! We get ours July 3 - 17  Well....... can't call it a fix since it hasn't been had for me for almost 20 years - and the family has never been. Can't get too addicted since it's a killer to get there and back.


----------



## MikeB2620 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Nice panorama photos*

Here is a link to a site that has a lot of good quick time panorama photos. 

http://www.vthawaii.com/

Mike


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 28, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I don't know how "good" you consider it, but how about:
> 
> Hawaii
> 
> ...



The best source I've found for Hawaii flicks is Netflix.  

Anyone got a better alternative??

Mahalo,  Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jun 28, 2009)

Rick:  That just shows you how desperate I am for a Hawaii fix.


A hui ho and the first umbrella drink is on me.

Kelina


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't forget Blue Crush.  Light on plot but fun to watch.


Also, I'm currently listening to an audio book entitled Sister Chicks do the Hula.


----------



## ricoba (Jun 28, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Rick:  That just shows you how desperate I am for a Hawaii fix.
> 
> 
> A hui ho and the first umbrella drink is on me.
> ...




     

Sterling, another thing you may find good is Pandora Radio.  

Pandora.com, is free internet radio and I have a couple of Hawaiian music stations programed in on it.  You simply sign up for free and type in the type of music you like.  I have a Brudda Iz station, but my favorite so far is one called Hawaiian Paradise.  Great for a Island fix!


----------



## ownsmany (Jun 28, 2009)

*going Jully  8th*

getting our fix July 8th.  Can't wait.


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Jun 28, 2009)

*  Well we were on Kauai May 12 - 22 and I really need a fix.  I feel homesick LOL  It was the best trip I have ever taken to Kauai! Even though we didn't stay at the Point at Poipu we did go visit and have a drink a the pool bar -- these are our pictures from our trip.  We stayed at the Nihi Kai this time because I am saving the Point for Feb.  Enjoy:

http://picasaweb.google.com/banas.poipugirl.emma/Kauai2009#*


----------



## ricoba (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your web album.


----------



## philemer (Jun 28, 2009)

Hoc said:


> I would second Hawaii as a great movie.
> 
> And, if you're missing the food, I have a really good (homemade) recipe for Hawaiian-style banana bread, and I recently developed (and think I perfected) a recipe for coconut-macadamia nut bread.



Bring it on big guy.  We all want to see your recipes.


----------



## Hawaii123 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kona Web Cam*

www.konaweb.com/index.shtml#WEBCAM

TRY THIS KONA WEB CAM


----------



## jehb2 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Tuner on Iphone*

I have a tuner program on my Iphone and listen to Hawaiian radio station.  I use to get several radio stations but now I just get the one traditional one.  But I really like it.  It really make you think of Hawaii and it's commercial free.


----------



## fnover (Jul 1, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Sterling, another thing you may find good is Pandora Radio.
> 
> Pandora.com, is free internet radio and I have a couple of Hawaiian music stations programed in on it.  You simply sign up for free and type in the type of music you like.  I have a Brudda Iz station, but my favorite so far is one called Hawaiian Paradise.  Great for a Island fix!



Thanks, I just created an IZ station and will try Hawiian Paradise


----------



## fnover (Jul 1, 2009)

Subscribe to the Hawaii Magazine monthly newsletter and follow Hawaii Magazine  on Twitter and Facebook.
http://www.hawaiimagazine.com/
:whoopie:


----------



## eal (Jul 1, 2009)

I read the Kauai newspaper every day online just to stay in touch

http://www.kauaiworld.com/


----------



## daventrina (Jul 3, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Below is a comprehensive list of the many films shot and/or set in the Hawaiian Islands:


Forgetting Sarah Marshall - wilder than most of the others, but filmed at Turtle Bay.

Underwater - the first version of The Deep and Into The Blue

Hidden Hawaii

Forever Maui
Forever Hawaii

You can usually find something on one of the Discovery stations or NatGeo. Samantha Brown's trips to ihe islands are usually fun to watch...

Our favorite radio stations are online:
www.kpoa.com
www.kaparadio.com

CD32 on dish network

If anyone is bored, there are a few thousand photos here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/collections/72157606137189465/

It's not Hawaii, but Tahoe will do in a pinch ( we're headed there next week) : 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/collections/72157600560761695/


NOTE TO HUSBANDS:
If I had used proper language we may be missing our kids, friends the hot weather and the fog, but not the islands...

If you're working on moving to Hawaii and have not secured jobs there yet, do NOT suggest that in the worst case she will have to work at Burger King. Bad answer.

The right answer would have been, oh sweetie, you hang at the beach while you look for a job that you like, and I'll work 4 if I have to...

With two grand kids on the way and a sick economy, it was probably the right choice ... but like everyone else here we miss the islands. We haven't been there for a long time ( March):ignore:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 3, 2009)

ricoba said:


> Sterling, another thing you may find good is Pandora Radio.
> 
> Pandora.com, is free internet radio and I have a couple of Hawaiian music stations programed in on it.  You simply sign up for free and type in the type of music you like.  I have a Brudda Iz station, but my favorite so far is one called Hawaiian Paradise.  Great for a Island fix!



Pandora is a great way to de-stress and de-compress--I'm taking a statistics class this summer semester.

When I'm running into a problem and can't figure out how to solve it I just put on the Hawaiian music for 15 minutes, relax, close my eyes,  and EVERY SINGLE TIME in the 15 minute interval, out pops the method to solve the problem!!!


Mahalo nui loa,

Sterling


----------



## Likes2Travel (Jul 4, 2009)

Here's a quick fix.  This music video from Jason Mraz for his song "I'm Yours" was filmed in Hawaii and has some nice shots.

http://www.mtv.com/videos/jason-mraz/215780/im-yours.jhtml

Darren


----------

